# Halo 4 Stunning pictures



## 101gamzer (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi Xbox,fans eagerly waiting for your favorite FPS Halo's 4 installment  in the console here is some thing interesting that leaked today that  I want to show you all  BTW no information  about  the release  date 

So here is the surprise  
*img59.imageshack.us/img59/7945/halo45.jpg

*img856.imageshack.us/img856/1782/halo44.jpg

*img135.imageshack.us/img135/2635/halo43.jpg

*img853.imageshack.us/img853/6951/halo42.jpg

*media1.gameinformer.com/imagefeed/featured/microsoft/343industries/halo4/HaloCompetitive300.jpg

*img594.imageshack.us/img594/4507/halo41.jpg


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 12, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> Hi *Xbox,fans* eagerly waiting for your favorite FPS Halo's 4 installment  in the console here is some thing interesting that leaked today that  I want to show you all  BTW no information  about  the release  date



dude.nothing called a Xbox fan exists on TDF.There are PC fanboys and ps3 Fanboys.post these pics on TE maybe you'll get better response




*@Mod : please move this thread to console section*


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2012)

Well even thought I am a xbox hater  But still pics looks nice.


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 12, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well even thought I am a xbox hater  But still pics looks nice.


that's nice


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 13, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well even thought I am a xbox hater  *But still pics looks nice*.



Obviously, Xbox 360  Games always look great


----------



## Sirakri (Apr 13, 2012)

One Xbox fan here


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 13, 2012)

Really i did not know there are many Xbox fans here !!


> Obviously, Xbox 360 Games always look great


Microsoft studio/bungie  is the master mind behind it


----------



## Alok (Apr 13, 2012)

Not for pc , no interest


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 13, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> Really *i did not know there are many Xbox fans *here !!



there aren't many xbox fans here apart from me, you and  the sirakri guy
i strongly recommend you to post this thread on TechEnclave forum,cause at least there  are  an equal number  of ps3/xbox fans


----------



## cyborg47 (May 16, 2012)

*i48.tinypic.com/15qd7ac.png



The engine definitely looks amazing. 343i wont disappoint 
Anybody saw the first look?
[youtube]f6UL63Zo-uo[/youtube]



CommanderShawnzer said:


> dude.nothing called a Xbox fan exists on TDF.There are PC fanboys and ps3 Fanboys.post these pics on TE maybe you'll get better response



There are Xbox fans here on TDF, at least there were some time ago.


----------



## LiquidGunX (May 17, 2012)

Halo 4 Standard Edition Cover :

*www.abload.de/img/morelikeitfecc3.jpg

Halo 4 Collectors Edition Pricing & Contents :

*i.minus.com/iuNFjROylKj8m.jpg


• War Games Map Pack Access

The competitive multiplayer modes of Halo 4 are known as War Games. The Limited Edition includes access to nine maps - three future competitive multiplayer map packs, each including three locations, available for download post-launch on Xbox LIVE. Yes, you read that correctly; you get nine maps in the form of future DLC with the purchase of the Halo 4 Limited Edition. Score!


• Specializations

Everyone will have access to select Specializations, but those that purchase the Halo 4 Limited Edition will receive the ability to unlock six Specializations early, available at launch on Xbox LIVE. You can use them, one at a time, to achieve higher ranks in your Spartan career. In addition to gaining access to new ranks, Specializations unlock new customization options. We’ll be releasing more information about Specializations at E3, so expect additional details about this particular feature then. 


• UNSC Infinity Briefing Packet

The UNSC Infinity Briefing Packet includes a Spartan armor customization schematic, information about UNSC weapons, an introduction to the massive ship UNSC Infinity, and insight into what it means to be one of humanity’s finest warriors: The Spartan-IVs. Story lovers will especially enjoy this in-fiction offering that provides a glimpse into the indoctrination of Spartans aboard the Infinity. 


• Halo 4: Forward Unto Dawn Special Edition

The Special Edition of Halo 4: Forward Unto Dawn is a 90-minute extended version of the live-action digital series which will take fans back to the terrifying beginning of the Human/Covenant war, when the Master Chief inspired a young cadet who would eventually become a leader aboard the UNSC’s greatest vessel ever: the UNSC Infinity. 

Digital content also includes in-fiction bonus content that expands the characters and stories of Halo 4: Forward Unto Dawn, special featurette Bringing Gaming into Reality, and a behind the scenes look at the making of Halo 4: Forward Unto Dawn. 


• Bonus digital content through Xbox LIVE

The Limited Edition includes the following bonus digital content through Xbox LIVE: unique in-game Spartan-IV armor skin, unique in-game weapon skin for the Assault Rifle, an exclusive in-game emblem, Xbox LIVE Avatar prop, and Xbox LIVE Avatar Spartan IV armor set. 

The Limited Edition will be available for Pre-Order in US for 99$ and in UK for 69.99Euros in UK


----------



## cyborg47 (May 18, 2012)

I really loved the cover art itself, but the position they placed Halo 4 title isn't really clear.


----------



## 101gamzer (May 18, 2012)

Thanks cyborg47 forgot to post art work BTW good to see you  back


----------



## theserpent (May 18, 2012)

Had played halo on my friends xbox 2 v 2.On one tv .It was really fun


----------



## cyborg47 (May 18, 2012)

I still play halo 1 on PC, occasionally. The multiplayer is so much fun, miles better than CoD.


----------



## BhaskarDatta (Jul 29, 2012)

These Seriously look stunning 
How much would the collector edition cost me if i prorder it in India ofc;
and can any1 tell me how to do so?


----------



## funskar (Jul 30, 2012)

xbox hater here..
I Bought xbox 8mnths ago only for my crazynes abt forza 4.
I m only Pc n big ps3 fan for gow


----------



## GamingManiac (Aug 3, 2012)

The pictures look amazing.amazing graphics engine...also the game looks a lot cleaner now,new sharp lines depicting grenades,ammo,guns etc...i had observed a similar change when switching from halo3 to halo:reach...good job 343 industries


----------

